
Ask HN: Do you keep a work journal? - raykanani99
Do you keep or want to keep a work journal?<p>If so, what are tools you use or what would a tool need to look like for you to use it?<p>What value do you get or would hope to get from a work journal?
======
p3t3rp4n
Would my daily tasks written down count as a work journal ?

~~~
raykanani99
Do you reflect on those tasks later even once completed?

